# Presuppositionalism & Evidentialism - 4/9/05



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 26, 2005)

Presuppositionalism & Evidentialism - 4/9/05
In arguing for the God of scripture and in the apologetics mission how we argue the truth of Christianity and the foundation of knowing is fundamental to all that follows. Pastor Paul Viggiano, will discuss the pros and cons of both epistemological approaches. Can we know God with absolute certainty? Or are we bound to the limits of observation and probability by an unbridgeable skepticism? Apologetics.com will explore these issues. (Special guest: Pastor Paul Viggiano)

From:http://www.apologetics.com


----------

